# Delay in my relative spouse visa in nigeria



## Shedmayor (Dec 8, 2018)

Im christopher, Nigeria citizen. Me and my wife came to Nigeria june 29,so i can change the condition of my visiting visa to relatives spouse visa. I applied in VFS, abuja on june 19 2018 but untill now i have not gotten my passport from south Africa high commission, abuja, Nigeria. And is 5months and 2weeks i have applied. My wife and son have been so worried. Please can you please help me.


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

Shedmayor said:


> Im christopher, Nigeria citizen. Me and my wife came to Nigeria june 29,so i can change the condition of my visiting visa to relatives spouse visa. I applied in VFS, abuja on june 19 2018 but untill now i have not gotten my passport from south Africa high commission, abuja, Nigeria. And is 5months and 2weeks i have applied. My wife and son have been so worried. Please can you please help me.


Hi Shedmayor

Have you tried following up with the VFS in Abuja? What is their response?


----------



## Shedmayor (Dec 8, 2018)

Rudo said:


> Shedmayor said:
> 
> 
> > Im christopher, Nigeria citizen. Me and my wife came to Nigeria june 29,so i can change the condition of my visiting visa to relatives spouse visa. I applied in VFS, abuja on june 19 2018 but untill now i have not gotten my passport from south Africa high commission, abuja, Nigeria. And is 5months and 2weeks i have applied. My wife and son have been so worried. Please can you please help me.
> ...


 Yes, i have wrote south afriva high commission, abuja. 3 times via VFS but no response yet. I always call high commission but no luck cos they wont pick calls. Im just confused.


----------

